# Plumber's surf spike



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Daughter just sent me a this pic. Thought it was funny. First big fish strike and there is going to be alcohol abuse.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I think it's only to be used when fighting a fish , You can't just set you beer in the sand that's not safe


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny stuff . . . I found this one, too.

*http://cudascustoms.com/gallery/index.php/tag/7/surf+fishing+sand+spike+drink+holder*


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice to see guys that know to set their spikes close to the wash and not at the high tide line.
Public service announcement: if you have pedestrians, or even vehicles, passing by under your line, youre to far from the water.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder if those spikes are capable of holding ALUMINUM beer cans or just glass?


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Nice to see guys that know to set their spikes close to the wash and not at the high tide line.
> Public service announcement: if you have pedestrians, or even vehicles, passing by under your line, youre to far from the water.


I actually did not know this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Nice to see guys that know to set their spikes close to the wash and not at the high tide line.
> Public service announcement: if you have pedestrians, or even vehicles, passing by under your line, youre to far from the water.


if you're fishing with a spike you're doing it wrong <3


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep levellinebrad when youre spiking it you gotta move with the tide. 
I see people spiked at the high tide line and at low tide they dont even bother walking down to the water to retreive the fish. They just crank him up across 40 yards of dry sand.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> if you're fishing with a spike you're doing it wrong <3


What if I'm fishing more than one rod?


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Yep levellinebrad when youre spiking it you gotta move with the tide.
> I see people spiked at the high tide line and at low tide they dont even bother walking down to the water to retreive the fish. They just crank him up across 40 yards of dry sand.


I normally do spike at the water but I never knew that it was fishing etiquette. There have been a few times that I spiked high but I have never drug a fish across the beach.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

spike them high! keep'em tight you'll add feet to the height of your rod to get it over the breakers


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I guess someone should tell the pedestrians also. I can't tell you how many times I've been at the waters edge and have people walking in the water and almost walk into the line.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys gotta manage the area directly around you. Spike with common sense and dont be a bunch of beta males letting people walk thru your sh!t. 
If you spike so high on the beach "to get it over the breakers" that vehicles can drive under it youre doing it wrong! Hell why not park at the dune line and spike it in the rod rack on your truck. Tourists do stupid stuff like that and i expect better from you.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I have more problems with the wind surfers, surfers, kayakers and paddle boarders. Most people see the big truck and the rods and stop by to check out the setup and see what we have caught. Never had a vehicle go between us and the water it really depends on the beach your fishing.


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Digger - That looks like a piss tube to me !
First big Jarhead that walks by gonna let it flow and warm up that rod handle.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

HossRoss said:


> Digger - That looks like a piss tube to me !
> First big Jarhead that walks by gonna let it flow and warm up that rod handle.


I'd tell em....


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Ohraah !


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I also seem to have issues with the wind surfers. My wife and I were fishing assateague last year. We set up a few lines and all of a sudden I see a group of wind surfers walk down the beach towards us and set up camp. So I go over and remind them that I had lines out in the water and that it would be courteous of them to move down the beach some. Well I was ignored and a short time later they were out in front of my lines. I yell out to give them one more warning and I was once again ignored. So I grabbed me heaver out of my spike and waited for one of the SOB to come close. And he did so I lowered my rod tip and waited for him to get right in front of me and I set the hell out of the hook and clotheslined his a$$ right off his board. I can guarantee he doesn't windsurf next to someone that was already set up on the beach.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice, documenting your assault.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Aristokles said:


> Nice, documenting your assault.


That's not assault. That's called teaching.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

levellinebrad said:


> That's not assault. That's called teaching.


Actually it's called "fiction".


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastercaster said:


> So I grabbed me heaver out of my spike and waited for one of the SOB to come close. And he did so I lowered my rod tip and waited for him to get right in front of me and I set the hell out of the hook and clotheslined his a$$ right off his board. I can guarantee he doesn't windsurf next to someone that was already set up on the beach.


Works for Jet-Skier's, too !!!


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

It definitely does work on jet skiers too. Call it fiction or assault or whatever you want but it made them move. And there is atleast one group of wind surfers that now know to set up camp away from a fisherman that was there first.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

carry the local rangers phone number with you, it's illegal to interfere with a person fishing:

4-506.1(a) (1) Intentional Interference With Lawful Taking of Fish or Other Marine Life 125 1st/1000; 2nd/2000 and/or 1 year

4-506.1(a) (2) Intentionally Harass/Drive/Disturb any Fish for the Purpose of Disrupting Lawful Fishing Activity 125 1st/1000; 2nd/2000 and/or 1 year

4-506.1(a) (3) Intentionally Block/Impede/Harass/Disturb a Person Lawfully Fishing 125 1st/1000; 2nd/2000 and/or 1 year


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

That still does not excuse the intentional physical assault on the fisherman's part. Does not matter though, I'll never fish that state's waters and they will not miss me in the least either.

So much for hijacking this thread...


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what your issue is. But for the past two days I think someone has been pissing in your wheaties. Assault is punching someone not knocking them off a surfboard with a string. 

On the other hand if I was using braid it might have been assault. and talk about someone hijacking a post you were the one that had to bring it up today. 

Talk crap to the next guy I'm not here for that. Enjoy the rest of your day !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Aristokles said:


> That still does not excuse the intentional physical assault on the fisherman's part. Does not matter though, I'll never fish that state's waters and they will not miss me in the least either.
> 
> So much for hijacking this thread...


Are you a woman? This is a serious and legitimate question.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Yeauh, back to the subject sand spike. I want the "inventor" to share places where an open container of booze can be displayed so I can change my surf fishing venue. I've been looking for a reusable stick-on label, resembling a soda or the like, to disguise the real deal. Wouldn't want my "beverage" holding spike to be confiscated. Carry on.....

....and just like that, problem solved...

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ei=On3PVt7CFcvXU8Lru9AK#imgrc=kXq5IprubcrefM:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BigWillJ said:


> Yeauh, back to the subject sand spike. I want the "inventor" to share places where an open container of booze can be displayed so I can change my surf fishing venue. I've been looking for a reusable stick-on label, resembling a soda or the like, to disguise the real deal. Wouldn't want my "beverage" holding spike to be confiscated. Carry on.....
> 
> ....and just like that, problem solved...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ei=On3PVt7CFcvXU8Lru9AK#imgrc=kXq5IprubcrefM:


Agreed. Glass bottles and bare feet don't mix. Beaches that permit alcohol are quickly disappearing too.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> Are you a woman? This is a serious and legitimate question.


No. Had one any ancient Greek language education (obviously education being a disqualification in your case) one would recognize my screenname as Plato's real name. 

Go pound sand.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Aristokles said:


> No. Had one any ancient Greek language education (obviously education being a disqualification in your case) one would recognize my screenname as Plato's real name.
> 
> Go pound sand.


Ahhhh, the value of humanities. And then along came the internet. But wait a minute, didn't Plato teach plumbers?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Aristokles said:


> No. Had one any ancient Greek language education (obviously education being a disqualification in your case) one would recognize my screenname as Plato's real name.
> 
> Go pound sand.


nah he asked because you are a bitch


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> nah he asked because you are a bitch


That's MISTER Bitch to you, muffin.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Aristokles said:


> That's BOTTOM Bitch to you, muffin.


Figured


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Y-A-W-N . . . I'll sure be glad when Fishing picks up again !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillJ said:


> Yeauh, back to the subject sand spike. I want the "inventor" to share places where an open container of booze can be displayed so I can change my surf fishing venue. I've been looking for a reusable stick-on label, resembling a soda or the like, to disguise the real deal. Wouldn't want my "beverage" holding spike to be confiscated. Carry on.....
> 
> ....and just like that, problem solved...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how...ei=On3PVt7CFcvXU8Lru9AK#imgrc=kXq5IprubcrefM:


An attachment to clip on a long pair of hemostat's would also be in order in case anyone still smokes that stuff.. 

By the way a windsurfer went by Rodanthe Pier when I was out by myself one fall afternoon and ran into three of my Drum rod lines at the same time he was knocked off his board by the way.

I asked him in a kindly manner why he was so close to the pier...he apologized and went on his way...did not even fray any of the lines, pointing it out that it is not fiction to knock them off their board.

If he had seen the size of the Sharks that were blasting my baits that day, he probably would have stayed at Canadian Hole instead of venturing off Rodanthe...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

mdsurffishing said:


> spike them high! keep'em tight you'll add feet to the height of your rod to get it over the breakers


exactly ... also you don't break your neck if there is a cut there


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> Figured


You would know.


----------



## mml4 (May 13, 2015)

Fish night tides and spike where you want and drink what you want!
Marc


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

you would have to be about 12ft tall to walk in my lines hightide line or not....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

MAN! I think I will stick to pan fishing the rivers for perch, crappie, and bass. LOL!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This is the sort of holder you need for the beach


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> this is the sort of holder you need for the beach
> View attachment 17639


rotflmao !!!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

yerbyray said:


> This is the sort of holder you need for the beach
> View attachment 17639



That's a real plumbers surf spike for sure! Add some ice before inserting beer and you are set!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

yerbyray said:


> This is the sort of holder you need for the beach
> View attachment 17639


I hope that's a new spike.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

yeah it would be sort of crappie if it were a used one


----------



## ThresherFishing (Mar 6, 2016)

Really wish fisherman wouldn't bring glass to fishing spots.


----------



## RD2 (Apr 24, 2008)

May also be used as a urnal.


----------

